# New Betta.... PICS! white,marble, or dalmation crowntail?



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I havent been on in a while an a lot has happned... I posted yesterday about my female, Tihs passing away earlier this month

One of my last post before then... I think like cloe to 2 months ago? I mentioned a gorgeous white crowntail that had just come in from a new breeder.... well, when I went back for him he was not there

Well, Wednesday my boyfriend took me to walmart... to just look... and youknow how that goes.... origianally I picked up a white veiltale.... I have had be luck with white bettas, but this guy was perfectly healthy (all of the bettas from the new breeder are)

then it happened, my eyes fell ontop of a cup, very icky with algea and poop.... and inside wasthe white crowntail from almost 2 months ago!!!!
Im guesing someone hid him with the plan of coming back for him ad never did (I have seen this happen a lot)

Well, he was all clamped up and laying on the bottom of the cup, but when I picked him up he flared SO nice at my thumb

So, needless to say, I walked out with the poor thing


he is VERY bloated and has SBD, he needs a name so PLEASE give me some ideas!!!!

-he is mainly white though he has faint lime green on his fins and on one side of his body some black spots-

I am concerned about the fact it looks like the base of his tail is bruised.... I am keeping him in his cup for now and have been switching the water gradually over to my water with API stress coat + water conditionor and 1 tsp of espom salt


well, heres some pics





































































Name ideas???


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, cute


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love white CTs i never had a male CT before, gimme gimme ! >.< lol just kidding


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I've had horrible luck with white bettas... he is from a differt breeder though so I am praying it goes better (fingers crossed)

Hes a seriously interesting guy though, Im fasting him for a couple days (hes bloated) and he was SO angry to see me feeding the other bettas, lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you should totlly name it Mystery!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I like that!!!!


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Frosty. He looks beautiful--you are quite lucky (although I think he's got ya beat in the luck department)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

he is not as bloated today (increased the espom salt for hm and my other CT Hurrican)

but he is SO skinny 

Im finishing his 3 days of fasting just in case and 1 week of espom salt.... may end up having to treat him for parasites 

But he seems happy (he tried to kill my turtle, lol)

Still undecided on a name... though Mystery and Frost are options


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

WHOOP WHOOP! or Mystic... lol...
if my new 1 lives to tomorrw you should help me name it.. idk if its male or femal though


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you post pics?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats! And nice to see you back  He's a lovely fish


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

here he/she is...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

uh oh... lol, looks like when got my Pickle... bought as a female, now he is SO obviouslt a boy, lol, LOVE the marbling.. do you have him now?
if so do you have updated photos?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I think Art, Paint, or Splotch fits him/her btw


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes i have him/her lol, i can try and get a good pic...

is it okay to have a 2-15 gal (non-overheating) heater in a 1.5 gal??? i think its actually 1.8 im not sure...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, thank you.... I know the better pics I got of Pickle at home and out of the icky cup helped everyone determine he was a boy... also, if you wait a couple days to be100% sure, you can do a flare test (put another betta... in a betta cup.... floating in his tank, if he/she desnt react, wait a few more days then try again, if he/she flares... lookfor a beard)
egg spots canbe used, but are not 100% effective... young bettas, like my Pickle, can still have them


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a recent one!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

idk what egg spots and beards are LOL


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I would sayfemale.... though I would give him/her time to settle down before being sure.. body is rocket like alike a girl though, all fins seem short...and I dont think I see a beard... what a cutey <3 I love marbles


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

egg spots are a white dot on their belly.... they arepretty noticible... a beard is kind of like a bit of extra "skin" around their gills, when a male flares, helooks like he has a full on beard


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

is it a marbler?? lol.. i couldn't tell, thats so cool, wake up 1 day they r whit, the next week they are blue ! lol.... jk...
that'd be aawesome though!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> egg spots are a white dot on their belly.... they arepretty noticible... a beard is kind of like a bit of extra "skin" around their gills, when a male flares, helooks like he has a full on beard


 
totally has no beard lol... i think its a girl.. 
it looks like a cow, alot of cows r named daisy... would that be a good name?!?!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

This may help... notthe best pics, but I have a sucky camera, lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AW, Daisy s a CUTE name!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol THANKS and THANKS lol... i don't think she/he has a beard.. idk bout the eggspot it'd be hard to find on a whit tummy lol..


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Whoooooa! He is good lookin! So glad you saved that poor thing! Sheesh  ........I lost a fish last night. She died from SBD (pretty sure) ...rescued her from Petco. Take good care of that fishy! He needs ya <3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

who?me or littlebettas??
lol.. so confuseing... i'm thinking it was to lilbettas


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, MisterMom... I think bkelizabeth is talking about my CT... 

Started my boy on parasite meds early... poop was VERY stringy and white, he has perked up SO much though  I cant wait to be able to feed him.... tonight was bloodworm night (except for Hurricane and my new CT  Hurricane is having another night of fasting for his tummy)

and I also noticed that Hercules (my first REAL rescue) is playing me 
I have him ONE pre-soaked freeze dried bloodworm... as always... and he gulped it down.. then started chasing his tail everytim I look over (he stopped when I was out of his view) finally gave in and gave him half a crushed pellet... now he is happily flaring at Beowulf, little booger, lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, what a funny fish!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hes a handful, I've put a lot of work (and stress) into him (hes the reason I joined this site and hes who got me interested in finding the sick and dieing bettas to help or give a good place to pass on in)

He was put in a cup with another male betta (my male King) at Walmart... I saw him and couldnt leave him... he has made AMAZING improvements, both physically and metally (he now flares!) 

The handsome boy... still a way to go though


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you  I have another, Finn, he has finrot SO bad, he as left with NO fins when I found him (my BF calls him tadpole to this day) he had such a hard time swimming, his fins are growing ack so much slower, but he now has enough fins to allow him to swim and act like a regular fish <3

(I need to get some updated pictures of him... hes VERY anti-social when it comes to pictures, lol)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a difference! He looks good!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

